# PFS shooting improving!



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Recently decided to get serious about shooting pfs. I can shoot opfs fairly well and can easily chase cans around the yard. Tried a couple other types of pfs frames and the results were less than spectacular. First time I tried a Tiny Turtle it just seemed to work well. Took a couple of hours to figure out my pouch tweek and anchor point and can cutting ensued! Wanted to get a true feel for how I was doing so I shot some paper tonight. Shooting a tad high, but kept 8 of 10 inside a 2" circle. Happy with my progress and looking forward to shrinking those groups!

Thanks again to Stankard757 for the TT! More on the way!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

This is awesome shooting.

I, too, love the Tiny Turtles!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

That’s good shooting regardless the frame! But especially with a Pfs.


----------



## Stankard757 (Apr 20, 2020)

Nice shootin I tended to hit high with the TT also

Sent from my LG-TP260 using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Fine shooting!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your accuracy is fantastic


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Nice group 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## Budwig (Mar 28, 2021)

that is good, I would be showing that too


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Talaman (Sep 13, 2019)

Great shooting! As above, I would be very happy with grouping like that on any slingshot!


----------

